
The Odd Hybrid Businesses That Defined the Early American Service Sector - Thevet
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-odd-hybrid-businesses-that-defined-the-early-american-service-sector
======
gumby
The tavern arrangement described has a vestigial remnant in Australia where
pubs are called "hotels" (not that they aren't also called pubs). Drinking
establishments were required to provide food and a place to stay.

My dad described motorbike trips he and his brother took in the 50s when they
would pull up at a pub and ask for something to eat and a place to stay -- on
more than a few occasions he'd be offered basically to share the publican's
dinner and then told they could sleep in their swag in the yard. So
_technically_ meeting the requirements.

Since I've been old enough to drink I've been in plenty of pubs that couldn't
supply a meal much less a place to stay. I assume those laws are off the books
by now.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> The tavern arrangement described has a vestigial remnant in Australia where
> pubs are called "hotels" (not that they aren't also called pubs).

Chinese does the same in reverse; hotels are called (among other things） 酒店,
literally something like "alcohol store/establishment".

------
dnautics
in Singapore, the public transportation is run by competing private
transportation service providers that bid for contracts; the subway itself
loses some money (but not much) but the service providers make back the money
by charging rent on establishments that operate within the stations and
usually a small footprint of services around the station.

In this way, commuters have easy access to a variety of services on their
commute home (groceries, drugstores, bakeries, hawker stands, etc.) and the
incentives are aligned for the transport contractor to maintain passenger
throughput with few disruptions to service, lest the commuter opt for a
different mode of transit to get home (e.g. taxis)

